
The Reason Why the Sound of Your Voice Makes You Cringe - CraneWorm
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/jul/12/the-real-reason-the-sound-of-your-own-voice-makes-you-cringe
======
coldtea
Low self-esteem?

(And/or the reverb and other effects of originating inside your cranium vs
outside, like other voices do)

